# Sony Ericsson w810i or Nokia N70 Music Edition.



## slash_89 (Jun 28, 2007)

Help me choose b\w them.
And in N70 ME can i extend the memmory upto 2GB,
And is its audio quality at par or better than the w810i.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 28, 2007)

How about Nokia 5700 ?


----------



## slash_89 (Jun 28, 2007)

i did'nt think about the nokia 5700 because i felt that the twisting mechanism would give future problems.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 28, 2007)

even i wd suggest the 5700..


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 28, 2007)

I love SE phones, i havent ever bought, liked or cared bout a nokia phone. but i make an exception for the 5700. It has all the features including the latest and fastest connectivity. the only con....twist mechanism


----------



## slash_89 (Jun 29, 2007)

but does'nt the nokia 5700s twisting mechanism cause problems,
and i heard that its cam is rendered useless for night time pics.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 29, 2007)

Twisting Mechanism is the only drawback i guess. I myself have to buy a cellphone in a few weeks. Till now after reading loads of review i think 5700 is best value for money 

But maybe the built quality of 5700 is better than 3250 and Nokia has learned from it


----------



## abhasbajpai (Jun 29, 2007)

all walkmen series phone have better sound quality then nokia phone
now as you asked between N70ME and w810i, so if you consider only music
go for w810i, but if you need all other things then go for N70ME as it's symbian
it has whole lot of softwares for everything you can imagine just like pc.
BTW :- if you use third party music players with good set of earphones for creative or altec lancing you can get the same music quality like SE walkmen series.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 29, 2007)

Why dont you go with w850i or w830i.they are better than w810i but lacks autofocus in cam(correct me if i am wrong).


----------



## blueshift (Jun 29, 2007)

abhasbajpai said:
			
		

> all walkmen series phone have better sound quality then nokia phone
> now as you asked between N70ME and w810i, so if you consider only music
> go for w810i, but if you need all other things then go for N70ME as it's symbian
> it has whole lot of softwares for everything you can imagine just like pc.
> BTW :- if you use third party music players with good set of earphones for creative or altec lancing you can get the same music quality like SE walkmen series.


+1


----------



## Pathik (Jun 29, 2007)

@techgenius his budget hs around 12-13k.. So w850 and 830 r out of the picture


----------



## slash_89 (Jun 29, 2007)

my budget is 14K,
and will the nokia 5700s twisting mechanism cause any problems,
and is the N70ME worth it bcos i heard its too slow and music quality is very average.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 29, 2007)

@slash_98:yes you are right but it not that slow.get a w810i.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 29, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> my budget is 14K,
> and will the nokia 5700s twisting mechanism cause any problems,
> and is the N70ME worth it bcos i heard its too slow and music quality is very average.


Price differnce  for N70 and 5700 is almost NIL but there is a major differnece in Processor plus 5700 has a music chip and reviews say that it has the loudest and clear speakerphone for music


----------



## anispace (Jul 1, 2007)

yeah but what about the twisting thing does it give any probs in the future coz otherwise the 5700 is an awesome phone for its price.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 1, 2007)

u may at use the phone for 2 yrs or say worse 3 yrs........twisting thing don't worry man even if does causes prob service center shld fix it
i dont think for 2 yrs it may cause probs..........may be if used rashly
common i think the music player shld be accsessbile even without twisting and u can control it with the keypad too...so try not to twist many times


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 1, 2007)

5700 if u did not need cam.. Else W810i any day cause better than 70 in terms of Speed and Music and Cam quality


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 1, 2007)

W610i. It has A2DP and W Player 2.0 + 2MP (Auto focus)


----------



## hahahari (Jul 1, 2007)

SE is better


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 2, 2007)

music + cam = Sony Ericsson


----------



## Gaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

I have my personal experience with SE W810i, the phone is awesome, much faster than nokia phones and sound quality is great(via headphones)

but...

1.) The ringtone volume is too low,
2.) The connector for charger and handsfree is same, thus making the        connection loose most of the time.
3.) You cannot use handsfree while you are charging your phone.
4.) No folder creation support for storing different sms'es, (like shayari, humour), this function is provided my nokia's basic 6030 phone.
5.) last but not the least,  THE PHONE'S BATTERY SUCKS,..... gives a backup of only 1 or 1.5 day max.... 

          trust me, I've been using SE W810i for the last 2 months and it has started giving me problems, but will have to stick with it, till i get a job. ,

I WOULD SUGGEST NOKIA 5700 OR N70ME. NOKIA PHONES HAVE GREAT BUILD QUALITY AND CUST SUPPORT TOO, THEIR BATTERIES GIVES AWESOME BACKUP AND HAVE BETTER USER INTERFACE.  

choice is yours...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> I WOULD SUGGEST NOKIA 5700 OR N70ME. NOKIA PHONES HAVE GREAT BUILD QUALITY AND CUST SUPPORT TOO, THEIR BATTERIES GIVES AWESOME BACKUP AND HAVE BETTER USER INTERFACE.



N70 ME also looks like a brick dude.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> N70 ME also looks like a brick dude.


 Lolz  N70 is damn slow phone or I should say Slow Poke .. Buy other if u are desperate in buying N series .. I would suggest P990 i if u could spend 14k without bill and 17k with bill.. Its a fabulous phone


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

N70 ME has one thing good (compoared to my K750i). Video recording at 352X288 at 512 kbps bitrate. You have to see the MMS quality to believe it...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2007)

w810i..go for it


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 2, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> .......



The battery is very good.... my brother has been using W810 for a year now without ne kind of battery problems that u r facing.... 

U need to get a firmware upgrade.. the initial firmwares were a bit buggy.... upgrade to R4EA031 CID49. I have upgraded my brothers phone myself...

The only point worth noting is that YES... the ringtone volume is a tad low... 

The picture quality is great !!!! Autofocus works excellently. 

and not to mention N70 SUKS BIG TIME !!!


----------



## cvvikram (Jul 2, 2007)

Go for W810i man...it is really a good phone for that range


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 2, 2007)

the only problem i find with w810i is that the connector for charger and handsfree is same which makes it quite loose otherwise the phone is good and better than n70.


----------



## slash_89 (Jul 2, 2007)

hey guys maybe i can increase by budget,
so would it be better to go for an N73 or N73 Music Edition,
and is the audio quality of the N73 ME as good as SE walkman phones.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah man u better get w810i......i dont think u need symbian 
u will get nice camera and also nice music.....what more..
i dont think those symbian applications u willl use them all time
basic application u willl get for w810i too


----------



## sriharsha_mahankali (Jul 3, 2007)

nokia n70m....you can extend upto 2gb


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ where in w810i you can extend upto 4gb.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 3, 2007)

How is K550i? Whats the price of W810i?


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 3, 2007)

approx 13500.


----------



## Gaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> The battery is very good.... my brother has been using W810 for a year now without ne kind of battery problems that u r facing....
> 
> U need to get a firmware upgrade.. the initial firmwares were a bit buggy.... upgrade to R4EA031 CID49. I have upgraded my brothers phone myself...
> 
> ...



I have checked my cell phone's battery and firmware already(through SE Update Service), it's latest. the fact connectors for handsfree and charger get loose, can't be taken lightly when one use it most of the time while talking.. For me it is a major decision factor while purchasing a phone. greater customization is possible in NOKIA models, but at the cost of SPEED.
nokia 5700 is a good phone.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 3, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> greater customization is possible in NOKIA models, but at the cost of SPEED.
> nokia 5700 is a good phone.



yeah, thtz a fact for all phones with OS. And again its a fact that 5700 is a much better phone than sucker N70....!!! My PC boots up much faster than n70... can u believe it !!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 3, 2007)

heyyy now dude i dont think u need that 5700 symbian unless u are going to use for phone for other extra stuff

now for music and good camera and other essential features like email and rss and mms and internet everything is there....so just go for w810i unless u are going to use hell lot of 3rd party apps.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 3, 2007)

W810i is a little old now why dont you buy w610 by investing a little more money.it has better sound.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 3, 2007)

w610i is slim and its cam as all know is little less performer due to 3.8mm lens and whr as in w810 it being 4.8mm as all know

also it seems its drivers not as good as k550i.....and w810i has many speakers right ??

w610i is indeed cool its slim its new
also sony will now release new cam driver for it...that's what i heard
speaker loudness will be less than w810i i suppose


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 3, 2007)

w610i has same camera matches k750i and k550i camera qualitywise and a better sound quality.it has wp2 as written in mobilereview.com.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 3, 2007)

really ?? then that's great news for me as i hv k550i me read and heard that k550i is underdog to k750i cam quality wise....else it shld be better then k750i

now i am not understanding 1 thing...if k550i is better thn k750i then it shld hv been named k760i may be but why did they give it as k550i

i am here making an assumption that higher number phones are better...if am wrong then correct me


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 4, 2007)

why dont you read reviews first.better to read reviews .i am saying what i read in mobilereview.





			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> .....and w810i has many speakers right ??
> speaker loudness will be less than w810i i suppose


it has one speaker where three holes covered with a metallic grid.


----------



## Tapomay (Jul 4, 2007)

1 more vote for Nokia 5700. You can read other user's opinions here -

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5700-reviews-1936.php


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> really ?? then that's great news for me as i hv k550i me read and heard that k550i is underdog to k750i cam quality wise....else it shld be better then k750i
> 
> now i am not understanding 1 thing...if k550i is better thn k750i then it shld hv been named k760i may be but why did they give it as k550i
> 
> i am here making an assumption that higher number phones are better...if am wrong then correct me



no its not like that.. the phones r just named as k5xxi series or k7xxi etc. higher no.s do not always signify better phones..


----------



## kallol (Jul 6, 2007)

how much is the price of nokia 5700


----------



## dtox (Jul 6, 2007)

no comparision.. between n70me and w810, w810i with 3 blindfolds with 3 shots of tequila and a bottle of vodka!!  but yeah.. try nokia 5700 .. heard a lot bout it..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 6, 2007)

kallol said:
			
		

> how much is the price of nokia 5700



Rs 12100


----------



## slash_89 (Jul 6, 2007)

guys like i asked bfore what about the N73 Musci Edition,
i heard there was some price drop,
i live in bangalore wats its price(with bill and warranty).


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 6, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> guys like i asked bfore what about the N73 Musci Edition,
> i heard there was some price drop,
> i live in bangalore wats its price(with bill and warranty).



Yes, ther has been. These are prices which i got yesterday


N72- 9750
N70 -10950
N70ME - 11850
5700 - 12100
N73 - 15500
N73ME - 16400


Samsung SGH-E840 -10000


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 7, 2007)

go for se phones
nokia phones r such elephant shape n weight also


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ agree but not always.look at beautiful 5700.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 7, 2007)

Nokia N73ME is good. But SE W800i is better.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ in ur dreams..


----------



## slash_89 (Jul 8, 2007)

can u guys also suggest any touchscreen mobile below 17K(all of them).


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2007)

motorokr e6.. Motoming 1200.. Nokia 6708.. Maybe se p990i.. M600i


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 8, 2007)

Whats the price of W810i?


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 8, 2007)

slash_89 said:
			
		

> can u guys also suggest any touchscreen mobile below 17K(all of them).


 A W950i without bill comes for 14k in alfa in mumbai.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Whats the price of W810i?


 check my sticky thread. I've updated the prices.


----------

